# My HT Build!



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought I'd throw up some pics here of my HT project in the making. I just put up a wall this past weekend to divide up the rec room and installed my av rack into the wall. I still have lots to do though. I need to crack fill, trim everything up, paint walls and the ceiling and paint and frame out the screen. I also plan on laying down some nice thick dark carpet as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have a floorplan sketch that shows the before and after?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

that's a neat little rack..Looks like the room has plenty of potential for a nice theatre..
What type of paint are you planning on using for the screen?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Do you have a floorplan sketch that shows the before and after?


I have some before pics of the wall behind couch not being there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Prof. said:


> that's a neat little rack..Looks like the room has plenty of potential for a nice theatre..
> What type of paint are you planning on using for the screen?


I have DIY Theater paint that I will be using once room is painted.


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Love your seating.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

titch-- said:


> Love your seating.
> 
> cheers


Yeah its perfect for the gf, 2 kids and me.


----------

